# Favorite Easter Candy



## Maverick2272 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mine is Robins Eggs, DW loves Peeps!


----------



## middie (Mar 23, 2008)

Anything chocolate. Especially bunnies !
I haven't had one in years though


----------



## pdswife (Mar 23, 2008)

lol.. I told Paul the other day I NEEDED a chocolate bunny.   I haven't had one for years either Middie.   I've always wanted one of those big solid milk chocolate ones.  Maybe, if I'm very good next year I'll get one.


----------



## *amy* (Mar 23, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Mine is Robins Eggs, DW loves Peeps!


 
You guys might enjoy this "Peep Show." 

washingtonpost.com

(Click on Launch Gallery. )


----------



## babetoo (Mar 23, 2008)

*amy* said:


> You guys might enjoy this "Peep Show."
> 
> washingtonpost.com - nation, world, technology and Washington area news and headlines
> 
> (Click on Launch Gallery. )


 
super cute in most instances. could have done without the bathroom stuff though.


babe


----------



## Toots (Mar 23, 2008)

Cadbury Eggs, Pappa's opera cream eggs (locally made candy), Reese Cup eggs.


----------



## Essiebunny (Mar 23, 2008)

Jelly Beans


----------



## babetoo (Mar 23, 2008)

Toots said:


> Cadbury Eggs, Pappa's opera cream eggs (locally made candy), Reese Cup eggs.


 

i forget about blood sugar at easter. cadbury egg are my weakness and i look forward to them every year.

babe


----------



## sattie (Mar 23, 2008)

The chocolate bunny... I don't know who made it, it is what ever you got back about 30 years ago.  The chocolate tastes different than the regular chocolate that you can get.  I loved starting with the ears and I loved the fact that it was hollow, made the chocolate taste better to me.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 23, 2008)

Cadbury mini eggs with the candy shell.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

It's gotta be Peeps for me with those chocolate covered marshmallow eggs a close second. The big bunny didn't leave any this year but that's OK cuz they will be on sale tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## MilKii (Mar 23, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Cadbury mini eggs with the candy shell.


 
I like that too.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 23, 2008)

*amy* said:


> You guys might enjoy this "Peep Show."
> 
> washingtonpost.com - nation, world, technology and Washington area news and headlines
> 
> (Click on Launch Gallery. )



Very cute, DW got a real kick out of it.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 23, 2008)

Cadbury eggs run a close second with DW. I will take the white chocolate bunnies as a second to the Robins eggs.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 24, 2008)

Did anybody see BJ Novak on Conan Obrien about a year ago when he was talking about the Cadbury Egg conspiracy?  That was pretty funny.

I like Starburst jelly beans.  We had a dish of them sitting out overnight last night, and when I got home from work that morning, I scooped out a fingerload and popped them into my mouth.  "Gross," I thought, "there's a fragment of Easter grass in my mouth."  Then I remembered, we didn't have any Easter grass this year.  I fished the interloping particle out to discover...a spider in its death throes.  Bleah!  My dad mentioned he was checking out the bowl of M&Ms nearby for spiders.  I said, "Don't worry, they die in your mouth, not in your hands."

I'm the same guy who, when given a box of green Peeps declared, "Soylent Green is made of Peep...ple!"


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 24, 2008)

The big solid milk chocolate bunnies! ( I am down to the bunnies shoulder right now! Yum!) And I dont know what the other candy I like is caled, but they're different colored (and flavored) eggs, with a hard shell, and kind of a marshmellow texture inside! Soooo good!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 24, 2008)

DrThunder88 said:


> Did anybody see BJ Novak on Conan Obrien about a year ago when he was talking about the Cadbury Egg conspiracy?  That was pretty funny.
> 
> I like Starburst jelly beans.  We had a dish of them sitting out overnight last night, and when I got home from work that morning, I scooped out a fingerload and popped them into my mouth.  "Gross," I thought, "there's a fragment of Easter grass in my mouth."  Then I remembered, we didn't have any Easter grass this year.  I fished the interloping particle out to discover...a spider in its death throes.  Bleah!  My dad mentioned he was checking out the bowl of M&Ms nearby for spiders.  I said, "Don't worry, they die in your mouth, not in your hands."
> 
> I'm the same guy who, when given a box of green Peeps declared, "Soylent Green is made of Peep...ple!"


----------



## IronSides (Mar 24, 2008)

Haha, I picked out my own this year-- I was at the mall and I passed a Godiva store and just had to stop.  I treated myself to an box of truffles!


----------



## corazon (Mar 24, 2008)

*amy* said:


> You guys might enjoy this "Peep Show."
> 
> washingtonpost.com - nation, world, technology and Washington area news and headlines
> 
> (Click on Launch Gallery. )



That was cute.  I liked the swimming pool one and the sesame street.

I love Easter candy!  It's the best candy of the year.
Cadbury mini eggs (now made in dark chocolate!)
Cadbury cream eggs
Peeps (I like them a little stale)
Robin eggs
Dove dark chocolate eggs
M&M eggs (new, and tasty)
Nestle smartie mini eggs (British and Canadian treats)


----------



## plumies (Mar 24, 2008)

My favorites are the chocolate bunny, Reese's Peanut Butter Eggs, and Cadbury mini eggs.


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 24, 2008)

Hershey's chocolate covered marshmallow eggs...and Peeps...and of course, a good, creamy, milk chocolate, solid (not hollow) bunny!

BC


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 24, 2008)

middie said:


> Anything chocolate. Especially bunnies !
> I haven't had one in years though


Middie, this brought tears to my eyes. Why no chocolate for years? I want to send you some.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 24, 2008)

We should all get together and send her chocolate bunnies, should last her clean thru next year! LOL.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, Maverick! This is a great idea. Plus, maybe we'll pass buckytom up in karma points!!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 24, 2008)

chocolate chocolate chocolate! 
cadbury mini eggs, dove eggs, the kids bunnies....... 
oops sorry.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 24, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> chocolate chocolate chocolate!
> cadbury mini eggs, dove eggs, the kids bunnies.......
> oops sorry.


 Fisher decided last year that the Easter Bunny must come back and take the candy you didn't eat because he thinks you didn't like it. (That's because a lot of it seemed to disappear after he went to bed.) Last night, he took his basket to bed with him just to make sure there was no confusion!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 24, 2008)

IronSides said:


> Haha, I picked out my own this year-- I was at the mall and I passed a Godiva store and just had to stop.  I treated myself to an box of truffles!



Now you're talking!!  I  looooove Godiva  truffles.   Ah,  and you bought a  whole  box?!   Wanna  share?

Guess  chocolate is  my candy of  choice  for Easter.  Although I am not  a  Cadbury fan.  Just have never cared  for  it.  To  me, it  tastes waxy.

Of all chocolate,  I've always  preferred  dark  chocolate.  I remember, years ago, I always picked out  the "dark" chocolate out of the Hershey's miniatures.  There were never enough in the  bag for me.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 24, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Fisher decided last year that the Easter Bunny must come back and take the candy you didn't eat because he thinks you didn't like it. (That's because a lot of it seemed to disappear after he went to bed.) Last night, he took his basket to bed with him just to make sure there was no confusion!





My kids have figured out why theirs always disappeared and now they sleep with their baskets too! One morning I got told I was a 'bad daddy'!! I was like, who me??

Tried blaming DW but that only got me in even more trouble!!

So this year, we got our own 'adult' candy, and the kids paid us back in full by sneaking a bunch of it into their baskets!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 24, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Now you're talking!!  I  looooove Godiva  truffles.   Ah,  and you bought a  whole  box?!   Wanna  share?
> 
> Guess  chocolate is  my candy of  choice  for Easter.  Although I am not  a  Cadbury fan.  Just have never cared  for  it.  To  me, it  tastes waxy.
> 
> Of all chocolate,  I've always  preferred  dark  chocolate.  I remember, years ago, I always picked out  the "dark" chocolate out of the Hershey's miniatures.  There were never enough in the  bag for me.



Next time, you buy a mixed bag and I will buy a mixed bag. Then, you keep the dark chocolate and send me the rest, and I will send you all the dark chocolate from my bag!

I never really cared for the dark chocolate, DW isn't a very big fan of chocolate at all.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 24, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> So this year, we got our own 'adult' candy


Hey, none of that, Buddy! This is a G-Rated forum!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 24, 2008)

Um, errr, that is to say...

J/k, we got ourselves gourmet jelly beans, robins eggs, peeps, and some Godiva miniatures... next thing I knew half of it was in their baskets.
Course, they gave it away with the big smiles on their faces!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 24, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Next time, you buy a mixed bag and I will buy a mixed bag. Then, you keep the dark chocolate and send me the rest, and I will send you all the dark chocolate from my bag!



*DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Cicero isn't that far  away.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 24, 2008)

Mu oldest didnt really care about missing candy this morning. 
Yesterday included visits from BOTH Easter bunny and Tooth Fairy.
Boy he's lucky. 
I wonder if they duke it out cuz the EB makes the TF work OT........


----------



## Dove (Mar 24, 2008)

*I  love Chocolate but not the dark choc. and Jelly Beans are to sweet for me.*


----------



## DawnT (Mar 25, 2008)

Mmmmm, chocolate...


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 25, 2008)

chocolate malted milk eggs, candy shell coated.  yum.  although chocolate bunny ears are ok too


----------



## SixSix210 (Mar 25, 2008)

Easter is the perfect excuse to wolf down like 2 lbs of Jelly Belly's (pear is the best)


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 25, 2008)

Dude, its all about the peeps roasted and melted with a blow torch. I used to do that ALL th time with my friends. Of course we would never eat them, we would just melt them and torture them. MOOHAHA


----------



## DawnT (Mar 25, 2008)

*Bad LT !!  Bad, bad!!  *


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 25, 2008)

Better watch out for PAPA, or they will get you for that!!! (People Against Peep Abuse).

And don't forget Marge does have a woodshed on DC for just this kind of thing...


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 25, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Better watch out for PAPA, or they will get you for that!!! (People Against Peep Abuse).
> 
> And don't forget Marge does have a woodshed on DC for just this kind of thing...


Im so gonna make a logo for that.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 25, 2008)

maybe a woodshed smiley!!!!


----------

